# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Corrupted Ashbringer Question

## Peepingturtle

I see a lot of people looking for Corrupted Ashbringer after the transmog patch. Is there a new exploit for it or is it some kind of account transfer for it? How much gold does it usually go for? Thanks in advance.

----------


## jimmyamd

im not sure if there is anything new but the previous transmog bug doesn't seem to work, well for me last time i tried it.

----------


## Moonfrost

I actually own corrupted Ashbringer and u can transmog it....however that transmog bug when you could transmog it for someone else doesnt work anymore.

----------


## Alleez

dont know . i did the transmog bug in MoP and got it on my warrior

----------


## ChutzRadiant

> I actually own corrupted Ashbringer and u can transmog it....however that transmog bug when you could transmog it for someone else doesnt work anymore.


^ The loot timer transmog bug was patched prior to the release of WOD, to my knowledge there is still no method to transmog the weapon for another person. The increase in posts looking for a corrupted ashbringer account are probably just attempts to get the weapon for local transmog purposes.

----------


## Mirrors

So instead of making a new thread I thought I would post this question here since it seems to fit on topic. I managed to snag a few Corrupted Ashbringer copies on several characters from a friend of mine so I'm wondering with the new transmog system in Legion will I be able to transmog the ashbringer onto any weapon since (technically) I have a copy of it? Will they be wiped? Will I just come out even and still have my copies but just can't mog them onto new weapons? I know its all speculation at this point but I am optimistic.

----------


## phantom325

> So instead of making a new thread I thought I would post this question here since it seems to fit on topic. I managed to snag a few Corrupted Ashbringer copies on several characters from a friend of mine so I'm wondering with the new transmog system in Legion will I be able to transmog the ashbringer onto any weapon since (technically) I have a copy of it? Will they be wiped? Will I just come out even and still have my copies but just can't mog them onto new weapons? I know its all speculation at this point but I am optimistic.


You have to actually own the item yourself I would imagine.

----------


## Mirrors

> You have to actually own the item yourself I would imagine.


What I'm HOPING for is when Legion goes live and you log in...the system will assume you own or owned the Corrupted Ashbringer since you have it transmogged on several items and simply add it to your collection. Wishful thinking I know but its a possibility.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> What I'm HOPING for is when Legion goes live and you log in...the system will assume you own or owned the Corrupted Ashbringer since you have it transmogged on several items and simply add it to your collection. Wishful thinking I know but its a possibility.


Highly unlikely; I would imagine that the System will scan in the same way a query does and check what items you have, and what quests you've done, not what you have transmogged.

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> What I'm HOPING for is when Legion goes live and you log in...the system will assume you own or owned the Corrupted Ashbringer since you have it transmogged on several items and simply add it to your collection. Wishful thinking I know but its a possibility.


This is not how transmogging works... there's negative chance of this happening, not a possibility at all. Sorry to be a Debbie downer but there is 100% no way this will happen.

----------


## crunk001

> What I'm HOPING for is when Legion goes live and you log in...the system will assume you own or owned the Corrupted Ashbringer since you have it transmogged on several items and simply add it to your collection. Wishful thinking I know but its a possibility.


and the core motive yet again to be the most special snowflake amongst them all... 

wasnt Legion transmog system including all weapons from the get-go without having to actually collect them?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> and the core motive yet again to be the most special snowflake amongst them all... 
> 
> wasnt Legion transmog system including all weapons from the get-go without having to actually collect them?


No, but then I wouldn't expect a scammer / thief to let on that he knew anything.

----------


## Mirrors

> No, but then I wouldn't expect a scammer / thief to let on that he knew anything.


Shots fired!

----------


## Scofield7

Still no new techniques?

----------


## bioshock01

> What I'm HOPING for is when Legion goes live and you log in...the system will assume you own or owned the Corrupted Ashbringer since you have it transmogged on several items and simply add it to your collection. Wishful thinking I know but its a possibility.


Does it work?

----------


## bezerker08

I have the Corrupted Ashbringer transmogged onto 2 troll butchers on my warrior, and they are still transmogged pre-legion. It unfortunately did not unlock as being known. :/ Maybe it will later?

----------


## Mestage

If you still have the item, you're golden. Just log onto whichever of your characters has it. Otherwise you'll have to open a ticket and hope a kindly GM will grant you the transmog collection piece. Good luck!

----------

